# If it wasnt VW what would you have bought?



## chazmanian (Mar 7, 2007)

I was wondering what others makes or models that some of the VW'ers here may have considered prior to choosing VW?
Anyother cars that you folks used as comparisons prior to going VW?
If so any thoughts on how you thought our VW's compared?


----------



## Zz_Radish_zZ (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

Mazda3.


----------



## Cloudlink04 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (Zz_Radish_zZ)*

cooper s


----------



## alanbrito (Aug 12, 2006)

mazda3 or mazda6, scion tc, camry, hyundai tiburon se...
i was all over the place. made the best choice, IMO.


----------



## ycchan (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (alanbrito)*

Saab 9-3, Mercedes C200 Kompressor (sedan)


----------



## ColmaFD (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

Scion Tc, Mitsubishi Evo, Subaru WRX sti (the last 2 were too expensive)


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

I spent a week with the Civic hybrid, then went running to the Jetta and never looked back


----------



## 2.0Tgti (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (VWNDAHS)*

Been a honda guy for years....cept the years I had a getta 1.8T. Anyway, Id have bought a used s2000 for sure. I was looking at em but the GTI is just more practical even with the bridgstones. But yeah, Why get a used s2k when you can have a new GTI.


----------



## 2.0wnedyou (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (2.0Tgti)*

lexus is300, 5 speed


----------



## DeathMoJo (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (2.0wnedyou)*

a CPO or used S4, (new one is out of the price range for now) Got too good of a deal on the GTI to pass up.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Scion TC or Cooper


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

Was looking at 2003ish BMW 325i certified pre-owned... sport, luxury, xenon, leather, manual. Even drove a 2006 325i and wasn't impressed. Was surprised how slow they were and kinda cheap inside. Hopped in a GTI for a test drive and within 30 seconds I knew it was the car for me. Felt more like my Corrado power-wise and closer to the handling of it than the BMWs.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (corradokidg60)*

Evo 8


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (michaelmark5)*

EVO 8 or 9, or 330i


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (ItalianGLI)*

Volvo S60 R,or S40 T5, Audi S4


_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 1:45 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (2006vwgtipower)*

would still be married LOL


----------



## zypheri (Sep 10, 2006)

s2k


----------



## Volks4eVR (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (zypheri)*

an AUDI


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Volks4eVR)*

Subaru STI WRX


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (2.0wnedyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0wnedyou* »_lexus is300, 5 speed

Too bad the sportwagon version never came with a 5MT.


----------



## Mayoman (Jun 27, 2006)

Mini Cooper
Honda Civic Coupe
Mazda 3 5door
Wanted the mini, but didn't want to spend that much.


----------



## m-avant (Nov 1, 2006)

Audi A3


----------



## sketch o5 (Dec 25, 2006)

either a new si or try to find a well priced 350z....thats what i was looking at, but that 350z part doesnt exactly exist yet, hahaha. next car.


----------



## johnle (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (sketch o5)*

taffeta white civic si


----------



## olegg (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (sketch o5)*

Mazda 3


----------



## chazmanian (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (sketch o5)*

Funny not many mentions of the Civic SI in this thread.....I test drove one on Friday prior to buying the GTI, I really wanted to save money!! Geeze that car drove like crap compared to these GTI's. Funny thing is that the majority opf GTI owners seem to have wanted higher end cars but then after driving the GTI were so pleased with the performance and "Feel" of these cars that they saved money and drove away happy.
I looked at the Scion TC and was honestly extremely dissapointed. The cheap feel of the interior just did not do it for me or the wifey. the 17K sticker sure was tempting though.
MKV drivers are "High-End" folks at heart with a good realization of value.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

m coupe


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (chazmanian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chazmanian* »_
MKV drivers are "High-End" folks at heart with a good realization of value.









It takes twice as long to build the GTI as it does the European Focus, there's a reason our cars feel the way they do.


----------



## jspirou (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

I was looking at the evo mr, srt-4, rx8, rsx type-S


----------



## sketch o5 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (chazmanian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chazmanian* »_Funny not many mentions of the Civic SI in this thread

yea, i was only really thinking of one cuz i wouldve slapped a turbo on that bitch and been good with it. the only thing that killed me on it was that it has no torque, like at all. i drive them all the time at work, and i know these gti's could take one no problem.


----------



## blueguydotcom (Jul 6, 2001)

*Re: (sketch o5)*

Drove a 2007 Civic Si sedan this weekend. Handling was tight - that LSD felt great in corners. The car's suspension does soak up bumps nicely and the car handles transitions really well. But the engine was weak and for any amount of power you need to keep it above 4k rpm. Additionally, the loud muffler and cheap interior made me feel like I was in exactly what the car is - an econobox. Unfortunately, the car is always rough, loud, cheap and needs to be wrung out. I'd be embarrassed to transport my mother-in-law in it. Finally, this may sound silly, the lack of xenon headlights was a pretty big deal to me.
The GTI offers smooth, linear power, a refined, quiet ride, the ability to get some dance in corners and of course xenons. Additionally, backseat room in the GTI isn't shameful - I can put adults back there and not feel bad about it.
Also looked at a Mazdaspeed3. Insane power. Car felt light and too stiffly spring though. Lots of understeer in corners too. Fun car but again, the drive, the muffler, etc all felt too boyracer. Flipside, I'd trust Mazda's to run better than VWs and the room in the 3 is beyond repproach.
If someone takes me 330i off swapalease, I'll probably opt for the GTI.


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (sketch o5)*

I was considering sedans only:
- Civic Si Sedan (for a little more $ the GTI offered a LOT more)
- Mazda3/Mazdaspeed3 (nice car, but at that price the GTI offers much more, at least in terms of nice details and the overall feel of the interior.)
- used 540i (gas mileage not ideal for 100 mi daily drive. Plus at that point, I would've been really tempted to spend the extra $$ and purchase a used M5, but that would've been pushing what I wanted to spend on a car, especially a used one).
- used 3 series sedan or a4 sedan/avant (still too expensive for a used car. maybe worth it, but didn't want to spend $25-30k+ for a used 3-series or a4, knowing for ~$10K more I could buy a new one).
- IS250 (gets expensive with options and not sporty enough. )
- G35 sedan (expensive when with desireable options).
I really feel the GTI (in all its forms) offers a tremendous value compared to the competition. That you get the same powertrain, suspension and HID's in all configurations is amazing, and IMO the upgrades of pkg 1 and 2 are each in its own a nice step up for those wanting a little more luxury. Plus it offers the utility of a hatch and gets great gas mileage, and is a nice looking car as well.


----------



## stray720 (Feb 24, 2007)

I kind of considered getting an FJ cruiser but then I realized I'm just not an SUV person. I toyed with getting a Scion xB a couple years back but I think I'd be beyond sick of it by now if I had... the GTI just felt right somehow.


----------



## wtprider180 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (vwpiloto)*

Audi A3, Lexus IS250, Civic SI.
Dad wanted me to get the IS250 and almost bought it but decided to wait on it a bit. Parents hated the civic SI look. Almost didnt get the GTI due to the mark up and almost went with the A3. Parents thought it was absurd that only 300 dollars could be taken off of the final price. About to go to Audi to get the A3 then my dad goes do you really want the GTI i go yes and he goes fine lets go. So thats my story, sometimes wished i got the IS250 or the A3 just for the name and luxury but i am happy with my GTI and the joy of modding this bad boy.


----------



## DaveMeacham (Jul 9, 2006)

Volvo S40/60. I never really considered anything but VW.


----------



## blueguydotcom (Jul 6, 2001)

*Re: (wtprider180)*

You could only get 300 off a GTI? In California?


----------



## velocidub (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (blueguydotcom)*

Audi A3 or A4. Love the A4 Avants http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (DaveMeacham)*

A Bimmer.


----------



## wtprider180 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (blueguydotcom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueguydotcom* »_You could only get 300 off a GTI? In California?

Roger and we knew the CEO of the dealership. We eventually got it to 400 but this was in august when it was kind of hard to get it. I got the first batch of the 07s and was one of the first to get a manual package 2.


----------



## gikku (Feb 6, 2007)

shopping list included;
Alfa 147
Subaru Liberty 3R (Legacy) or Outback perhaps 
Subaru Forester XT
Subaru Impreza 2.0R
Saab 9-3
Mazda MX-5
Jeep Cherokee (Liberty)


----------



## RedVR6 (Apr 7, 1999)

*Re:*

Subaru Legacy GT Limited (Could not sway from VW and the VW was cheaper.)


----------



## vw151 (Nov 10, 2006)

Civic Si or WRX. GTI caught me by surprise though. I wasn't really shopping. I was just test driving as always. GTI just got into my wallet. Oh well.


----------



## golf44 (Jan 13, 2001)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

Hmmm Audi A6 3.2 Quattro or Audi A6 Avant 4.2 Quatro ...damn since I'm dreaming....Audi R8 4.2
spidey 2006 GTI Blk Pkg 2


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (velocidub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocidub* »_Audi A3 or A4. Love the A4 Avants http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cincinnati (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

Would not have bought. I only entered the market because the 4 door was finally available in the States. Can't get this combination (4dr, DSG, not ugly like an A3) anywhere else. Would have kept driving the GS300 another year.


----------



## mkIIIcutiewithabooty (Jun 4, 2006)

I looked at a Mazda 3- 5 door and a Cooper S
Even after owning a lemon Mk4 I was happy to buy another VW. My mk3 has 140,000 miles on it and I've had no issues for it. I also couldn't see myself driving anything but a VW.


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (DaveMeacham)*

Either the Scion TC with the dealer isntalled supercharger or a Mercedes SLK230 that was a few years old


----------



## kylexray (Feb 18, 2007)

1) Audi A4; 
2) Saab 9-3; or 
3) Lexus IS 250 AWD 


_Modified by kylexray at 7:52 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## youpey (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: (kylexray)*

i was looking at the bmw 325ci
mini cooper s
g35

when i was looking at the mini cooper website back in the day you could get a factory installed supercharger. i cant find that now, i was looking last night
i like the GTI, but my rx8 was my dream car and to this day i wish it didnt suck so bad, which forced me to get rid of it.


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

Mazda 3, or a honda fit


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (huevosrancheros)*

why settle, if you're having trouble deciding on which car to buy, just do like i did....buy one for you, and one for the wife


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (CtGTi77)*

I loved the A3... but couldn't quite swing it. The only other car that really caught my eye at all is Volvo's new C30... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## piku (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (20DYNAMITE07)*

Mazda 3 5 door
Audi A3
GTI
BMW 325i
Finally went with the GLI.








p.s. I miss my 01 Mazda Protege ES.


----------



## jthewood (Aug 21, 2006)

Civic Si - cheap feel
WRX - crappy mileage
Used BMW - too much $$
06 PG GLI - just right!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

This...


----------



## 00VR6Tong (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

e46 M3 or Lotus Exige S...
I didnt have the credit score i needed to comfortably afford either of those


----------



## blueguydotcom (Jul 6, 2001)

*Re: (youpey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youpey* »_i was looking at the bmw 325ci
mini cooper s
g35

when i was looking at the mini cooper website back in the day you could get a factory installed supercharger. i cant find that now, i was looking last night
i like the GTI, but my rx8 was my dream car and to this day i wish it didnt suck so bad, which forced me to get rid of it.


The Cooper S for 07 is a turbocharged model. The car is all new.


----------



## buzooti (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (Cloudlink04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cloudlink04* »_cooper s

X2


----------



## vrsexxy_GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (DaveMeacham)*

Audi A3, Mini cooper S, Audi A4, Mercedes C230 sport. I checked out all of those but in the end i got the best for the money second choice would be the A3, cooper was too small and uncomfortable for everyday driving, a4 was too much not as fun to drive, C230 was nice but very slow and overpriced for what you get.
Btw i see ppl looked at the mazda 3...I drove my friends 3 it feels like a joke compared to the vw not even a competitor imo, felt more powerfull and responsive than the 2.5 but build quality was far behind, you get what you pay for i guess


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (vrsexxy_GTI)*

Civic Si coupe. My friend just got an Si Sedan so I can play with that when I feel like revving to bejesus. It's a great little car but it just doesn't _feel _as quick, or *special *as my GTI







_I have chosen wisely._


_Modified by hotshoe32 at 8:57 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## jisforJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chazmanian* »_I was wondering what others makes or models that some of the VW'ers here may have considered prior to choosing VW?
Anyother cars that you folks used as comparisons prior to going VW?
If so any thoughts on how you thought our VW's compared?

I know this is a bit of a cop-out but my only other alternative was the Audi A3--especially since now the S-Line package has been made available to the 2.0T engine.
Aside from that, Mini Cooper S and Volvo S40.
Mini: too harsh for living in it day-in/day-out, not enough practical space for my lifestyle/road trips.
S40: too soft, still a bit bland, even though the Red T5 AWD fixes that some. Still, in the end, it was no GTI.










_Modified by WaHooligan82 at 8:59 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (velocidub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocidub* »_Audi A3 or A4. Love the A4 Avants http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (WaHooligan82)*

Audi A3, A4 2.0t or a BMW 335i.


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

I traded my '06 Legacy GT specB for my '07 4-door GTI. It was either that, or an A3 2.0T, but there were things I liked on the GTI a bit more, and I felt I got more for the money. I would have had to spend an extra $4,000 for a comarably-equipped A3 for what is essentially the same car.
Besides, we already have an '06 A4 Avant 2.0TQM.


----------



## jaroth (Jun 7, 2006)

Acura TSX


----------



## aaks38 (Jan 25, 2007)

I also looked at the TSX and a used A4 before opting on a GLI


----------



## jxmoth (Jul 5, 2006)

-Audi A3(so close to jumping on a loaded 2.0T)
-VW Passat 3.6 
-Lexus IS250 AWD
-Acura TL
-Toyota Camry Hybrid
I made the right choice.


----------



## brokenhat (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (DaveMeacham)*

Audi A3.


----------



## VeeZyzzx (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (DaveMeacham)*

Tc/Si


----------



## elvisps (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re:*

BMW 335i.


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

An Audi A4 sedan to go with the Avant I have already...


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

being a honda guy for so long, i was tempted when i heard the Si sedan was coming out, but the dash drew me away from that. i was also came very close to buying a cooper s


----------



## SJ_GTI (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (2006vwgtipower)*

Leftover 2006 330i was the other likely choice. I decided to "take a chance" on the GTI, figuring that even if I wasn't happy, it would be much of a loss even if I traded it in after a year.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

my short list
1. Mercedes Benz C-230, love the styling, interior was nice, price hurt.
2. Acura TSX, price still hurt even on a Demo they were trying to push off.
3. Volve S-40, who do they think they are with their pricing?


----------



## odinala (Jan 28, 2007)

MazdaSpeed 3


----------



## nierika (Oct 17, 2006)

Mazda 3 5door


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

Lexus IS 300. Obviously used since with around 30K miles the new ones start at $40K.


----------



## Cincinnati (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (Cincinnati)*

funny -not one American car in this topic.


----------



## GTI_GRL (Sep 24, 2006)

subaru sti or wrx.
to replay to above post- would never trust a domestic car.


_Modified by GTI_GRL at 11:48 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (GTI_GRL)*

Mazda5 GT - good price (might as well over a 3 Sport), great functionality, like the look, just didn't need that much space and was short of catching me missing attention to detail. Plus, driver's seat doesn't have enough travel for my knees (I'm 6-4 - also don't fit in an A3 with the required roof)
Benz B200 Turbo - loved the pana roof, engine power was impressive, superb interior space in the compact package, upright chair-like seating is comfortable and easy to get in and out of. Expensive for the option content I was after. 
Today, the Volvo C30 - Insane jealousy for the unique special order exterior/interior colour & trim combos available. Super stylish from all angles, seats were comfy. Checked it out at the auto show and was surprised at the spaciousness inside (I find the S40/V50 kind of small) but some small niggles (armrests, content and pricing), thus am still very pleased with my choice. 
If Golf Plus was available with a 2.0T or TDI, I would have gone for that.


_Modified by sirAQUAMAN64 at 2:43 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i test drove every car in the rabbits price rang. i was goign to buy the honda fit but no one had a stick fit in socal. the TC drove like my dad prius.. just with more power. i owned a mzda3 before my rabbit. mazda has much better quicker more responsive suspension. i test drove a SI . it was fast nice but was a little to much $. i drove a 06 miata was my first choice but was a little to impractical for a college student. mazda was the nicest of them all, but my rabbit was 4k cheaper.


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

I bought my fiance a Rabbit too and went through the exact same thing I looked at every single other car anywhere near the price range of the Rabbit and none had even comparable options. The Rabbit is a steal for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (thomaschh)*

When I bought my car, I would have considered an MCS, Civic SI, and RSX-S.


----------



## KevinIB (Jan 22, 2007)

Mini Cooper S JCW or Polo GTI Cup Edition
and maybe the new Audi S3 ... but the first ones are my favorites ... small and fast ... and with a litte money and work on it a little bit faster and more sportive hehe


_Modified by KevinIB at 4:34 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## gti luver (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

BMW 325I w/sport package and sunroof, black w/beige interior and wood accents


----------



## Geesevs (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (gti luver)*

Mspeed3
SRT-4
new/used Mini-cooper S
Rabbit...for a little while
The MS3 was only about the come out and so they had markups.
Mini-cooper S got to expensive new and the used... well was just used
Rabbit cheaper but didn't have the extra stuff
SRT-4 ( acr if I could have found one) was the one I wanted the most next to the GTI. I could have gotten it with Stage2 or 3 and financed about the same $$. But in the end its not all about the power and the 1/4 mile. I hate the seats ( I'm 5'7 so shifting is a pain in them), no HIDs, only looks good from the front, big horrible wing. 
My friend has a srt-4 and I dig it but I couldn't imagine driving it everyday.
Ended up getting my GTI for 300 under invoice so I got a good deal. Just wish we had a LSD







.
Wish I had lots of $$$ and I would have both.


----------



## vancap (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (Geesevs)*

I know my uncle was looking at the Impreza WRX very seriously before he got his jetta 2.0T


----------



## radgolf (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (vancap)*

Like another poster, I am was/am all over the place:
- New Mini Cooper S, 6-sp.
- New Audi A3, 6-sp.
- Preowned MB AMG C32
- Preowned Infiniti FX45
Seriously considering GTI, 6-speed, 4-door.


----------



## sohardtopickname (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (radgolf)*

Subaru WRX, Jetta GLI (Both MKIV & MKV), Audi A3


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

audi a6 2.7t 6speed.
used tho


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (dog_poopie)*

lease a new a4 or subaru wrx. The other 2 options didnt really even occur untill much later tho. I had been waiting for the new GTI and was blinded by it when it was time for a new car. Couldnt be happier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ultimate steve (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (DaveMeacham)*

cooper s


----------



## gniknave (May 15, 2006)

I dumped my 3 month old Mazda3 5door for my GTI, so there really was no other option for me. However if I didn't need back seats I would have bought a 350z over both, hands down. But if I could do it all over again and start fresh, I'd buy the GTI again in a heartbeat. I only see 1 or 2 a week around here and it's nice to drive something different while everybody else is driving pimped out Chrysler 300's with ugly wheels...


_Modified by gniknave at 9:45 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## chazmanian (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (gniknave)*

Oh how quickly the 300's with "Pimp" wheels died. I like the fact that the current GTI/GLI bodystyling and overall appearence should stay relevant and fresh for several years to come.


----------



## DubLifeCrisis (Jan 28, 2007)

speed3...shut up! you know you thought about it too.


----------



## i5fud (Dec 14, 2006)

guys u gotta be reasonable man people tat chooses STI etc. is way too expensive.. cant compare tat to a GTI.. i would pick Z06 Corvette~ hahaha jk.. mmmmm i would pick Type S as my second choice and Si is my last choice..


----------



## gti_mkIII (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

bmw 130i m (sport version) FTW when they come out for usa...i think this coming year


----------



## starla79 (Feb 11, 2007)

The civic si, the RSX, the versa (don't laugh), the WRX (fug), the legacy GT, the mazda 3, the mazdaspeed3, probably more... i'm a car whore.


----------



## pdoggy (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

cooper s or nissan 350 z


----------



## CADtech (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (pdoggy)*









Unfortunately, I had to have a way to drive to work instead.


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

Cooper S
Audi A3


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

1. s2000 (very impractical but fun to rev + rwd)
2. srt-4 (great motor and that's where the story ends)
3. 350z or g35 coupe (no comment)
4. evo or sti (out of the price range, you pay premium for the drivetrain nothing else to the car)


----------



## PTown GTI (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

In Order:
A3
Acura TSX
325xiT


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

I refuse to drive common commuter cars that are everywhere on the road. I would prolly go for a Volvo S40, A4, or A3.


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

Evo 8 or m3 e36, very happy with my gti, handles great, practical.


----------



## 47 Angry Llamas (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (IchBinDarren)*

If it wasn't too impractical I'd get another one in blue.



















_Modified by 47 Angry Llamas at 2:33 AM 3-13-2007_


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

was looking at
325i
GTO
GTO would rape me on insurance, and i couldn't find a 325i in my price range with miles low enough, or a car that was new enough. VW is my temporary BMW, till it's paid off and i use it to trade for a CPO 3 series.


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

Before i bought my audi... i wanted to by the older Acura 3.2Type S or a new TL... if i wud have done my homework on VW.. i wudda went and bought a corrado and kept my jeep as my daily driver... ALL in all im so happy with my A6... i dont think i wud own nething but an Audi now


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (1euroA6)*

About a year and a half ago, I almost bought a Volvo S40. When the Jetta V came out, somebody on here posted a picture of a 2004.5 S40, suggesting that the Volvo's styling cues should have been the next Jetta. I agreed. Also, at that time VW was in its 4th consecutive year of double-digit sales declines. I still like Volvo, but the problems with parent company Ford have scared me away from that. I fear that Ford will go belly-up by 2010, and Volvo, Jag, Land Rover, Mazda, will be sold to God-knows-who. Aston Martin is already gone.......I'm still holding on to my VW loyalty, even though the latest news (bringing back the ill-fated Phaeton) doesn't make sense, since it was such a dismal failure the first time around.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

think the phaeton was only a failure in north america, worldwide i think it did much better. Wonder then how much trouble it would be to re-introduce a car to the u.s. that was once already designed to be here, especially if it's still going strong in europe.


----------



## sudden_970 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

Infiniti G35, Acura TL/RSX, Scion Tc...
But I think I made the right choice


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (sudden_970)*

AUDI A3 
2DR. in black with 2.0 TDI and DSG.


----------



## stuvy (Jul 25, 2005)

I would get an Audi A3. However I can't afford one (funny I drive a corrado). So the only other car worth owning would be a new Civic Si. Very nice car, good price too.


----------



## rsfnatik (Mar 1, 2004)

Probably would have ended up with a 2002 Subaru Impreza Wagon. I would have been a little disappointed with the interior compared to my 2001 Jetta, but nothing else on my list was suitable. I didn't want a Civic or Protege5, I looked at the RSX (base) and Tiburon but a 2-door was too impractical and anything with a domestic badge didn't appeal.


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (DaveMeacham)*

Honda S2000, EVO, WRX


----------



## tao_te_vw (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (diggb5)*

This is a "if hell freezes over" type question. I'd probably buy a Dodge Charger Hemi. I would never buy anything that runs on rice fuel. They are controlled by gremlins.


----------



## i43reasonswhy143 (Mar 4, 2007)

Civic Si, Scion tC, or a used BMW


----------



## German Juggernaut (Jan 26, 2005)

Nissan 300zx TT










_Modified by German Juggernaut at 9:47 AM 3-15-2007_


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

I wanted an eclipse or a supra for a long time...


----------



## Mk3Ryan (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (dubaholic92)*

i always wanting a 300zx tt even test drove one once, i was 18 i had 1500, but since I had no credit they needed 2000 down, sold the next,
when i bought my jetta I was also looking at a 1990 bmw 5 series cant remember exactly what kindof bmw, but i love my jetta


----------



## decoy (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

When I went car shopping way back in 1999, the only other car on the short list was a suburu. The highest performance impreza you could get then was the rs which wasnt a turbo. 
The beetle I looked at was better in every category, interior comfort and appearance, power (I got the turbo one), and horn sound. poke fun if you like, but the scooby horn was pitiful, the VW horn is much fancier sounding.


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (decoy)*

I've always been a huge scoob fan (am I allowed to say that on a VW forum?) so there's no question in my mind that a WRX would have been the other option. It still is.


----------



## fourdoordub (Sep 22, 2005)

1986 corolla GT-S with a levin front end conversion with a 4AGZE


----------



## TheCrystalSkull (Aug 9, 2004)

Before I became serious (sorta) about my VW habits, I had a '72 Buick Centurion Convertible, '78 Eldo, 2 RX7s, a CRX, a 5.7l Monza, a '77 Chevy van with 6.6l and twice pipes, a 5.0 maverick. Most of that time I had a 4-door Rabbit I'd use to get parts, or drive when the other POS would break down. I wouldn't drive it for months or a year at a time, but I realized it always started and ran even when the others wouldn't, swapped in a 1.8l and that pretty much got the bug going, haven't turned back since. I've since owned a handful of rabbits, 'roccos, cabbies, a caddy and a passat, but never a Jetta...


----------



## idriveavw (Nov 6, 2006)

probably a mini cooper or a volvo s40.
something euro
my last 2 cars were a honda accord and a nissan sentra.
both were trash


----------



## ClubDownforce (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (idriveavw)*

Oh man, the list is neverending...
00 S4: too much maintenance for me
99 Si: I was bored with Honda's, and the insurance to power ratio was absurd.
99-01 Integra GSR: I already had a 92 with a B18C1 at the time, and insurance is outrageous
02+ Maxima: I was amazed at how poorly these cars are put together. Yuck.
RSX: Base model blues...
97+ Prelude: Too much money for what it is, too impractical
SRT-4: Great motor, in a ****ty box.
C32 AMG: I just had to drive it, I could in no way afford it.








A6 4.2: Just too big. Really cool car though.
A4 1.8T: Once you look at an S4, it makes these seem like Cavalier's. Not that bad, but what a gutless car...
Celica GTS: No torque, ugly, impractical, 2 doors, shall I go on?
WRX: Just didn't impress me. At all.
Accord: Boring. Boring. Boring.
Used 3/5 series BMW's: Too much money for what they are. IMO.
IS 300: Absurdly overpriced, and underpowered.
I really wanted to stay with something Japanese, simply for the low upkeep costs. But, I couldn't deny my inner feeling for how much I loved the simplistic lines of the MKIV. The 1.8T, was definitely the best bang for the buck power of the cars that were realistic for me to own, and one of the cheaper for insurance.
I was nervous about the reliability myths that you hear about VW's, but, even as I stare out my window looking at my Reflex Silver MKIV Jetta, only to have the brake lights staring right back at me, I still think I made the right decision. A little more maintenance, but, every time I get behind the wheel of this car, I love it a little more.
I still want the S4 very badly.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (ClubDownforce)*

Probably a Saturn or a Mini. (MIN-ni!







)


----------



## 01gtiturbo (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

i had a 92 gsx that just needed a motor........but besides wanting to find another gsx...i looked at an 00' civic si, mk3 gti vr-6, and finally the 1.8t that i test drove and wound up buying the next day


----------



## crazy mother dubber (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

I want my first car back...85 omni GLH. miss it...


----------



## ClubDownforce (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (crazy mother dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy mother dubber* »_I want my first car back...85 omni GLH. miss it...

GLH's are the ****!!


----------



## nightrider0001 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (jspirou)*

Evo MR and Nissan Altima SER 6MT , Mazdaspeed3 6MT, Srt4, infinite G35, Nissan Sentra SeR Spec V 6MT, when i got to the GLI i fell in love with not only the power froma 4 cylinder but the gadets i got for the money and gas mileage, it felt "right" and like it just "fit like a glove" , the transmission is def alot smoother than all the others i tried and a few were out of my price range but i must say on the srt 4 , all the 30k price gives you is a motor with 4 cats on it and a headache, drove it for 2 weeks and it was a well a neon, falling apart at the seams


----------



## linty (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (jaroth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaroth* »_Acura TSX


X2


----------



## pratikdhora (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

I was all over the map....I went from looking at 2k4 F150 lariate, Toyota Tundra V8...to Toyota X-Runner...to...Toyota camerys, scion TC, mazda 3, a few others I cant think of...
Finally decided VW was it...hehe


----------



## 95redrado (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (pratikdhora)*

Jeep Cheeroke, Silverado, or a mustang


----------



## Hasan_mk1 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

Prob one of these:


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (Hasan_mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hasan_mk1* »_Prob one of these:

















x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (Hasan_mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hasan_mk1* »_Prob one of these:
















x3!


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

330ci


----------



## ickie187 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

You guys are going to kill me for this one but I say a....... Acura TSX because I think they kinda look like Jetta's, just imagine if someone with the right mind hooked one up or a past VDubb owner??!!


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

they do have a similar look, also think theres a similarity with the jetta and the TL, typically in profile or 3/4 rear.


----------



## deejtav (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: If it wasnt VW what would you have bought? (chazmanian)*

07 scion tc
or an 04 evo viii mr - graphite gray










_Modified by deejtav at 1:50 PM 3-28-2007_


----------



## Blacklabeled (Mar 27, 2007)

NIssan 350z with the baseball interior and the enthusiast package.


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Blacklabeled)*

another '02 or bug-eye WRX.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (hover)*

Already made the switch...
Volvo V70 T5 (5 speed no less) I'll never own another new VW.


----------



## Blacklabeled (Mar 27, 2007)

78-99 Porsche 991or the wideback 993 RUF edition. Well that is if I had the flow for it.


----------

